# Ogame



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Gibts hier Ogame-Spieler?


----------



## Al Fifino (29. Januar 2010)

Diese Frage bei einem Spiel zu nennen, das (fast) nur noch spielbar ist, wenn man Geld reininvestiert, ist eigentlich eine Unverschämtheit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab's mal vor längerer Zeit gespielt, aber dann aufgegeben, als meine Planeten nur noch zum Raiden für die dickeren Spieler da waren. Damals hatte sich "Zodiak" auf mich eingeschossen und mir praktisch jeden Tag einen Besuch bei jedem meiner neun Planeten abgestattet. Hach, wie lustig ist das Leben... Habe es dann aufgegeben!

Greets


----------



## Leolost (8. Februar 2010)

Al schrieb:


> Diese Frage bei einem Spiel zu nennen, das (fast) nur noch spielbar ist, wenn man Geld reininvestiert, ist eigentlich eine Unverschämtheit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich kenne das gefühl, ich habe mehrere spiele ala Ogame gespielt kurze zeit auch ogame selber. Irgendwann kommt man an den punkt wo man entweder selber mit einer gilde so groß ist das man andere spieler abfarmt oder man ist selber schnell eine farm für größere.
Ich meine auch das der zeitaufwand bei solchen spielen einfach nur extrem ist, gefühlte 24h online mit weckfunktion wenn man angegriffen wird zum deffen oder saven. Einmal habe ich mir so einen Spass gegönnt ( mechwars ist schon lange her) und "richtig" ein solches spiel gespeilt. Ich mache solche Späße nie wieder, so lustig es auch war, auf dauer abends um 3.00 aufstehen um angriffe zu planen ist einfach nicht drin.


----------



## Yaglan (27. März 2010)

Also Geld Investieren muss man nun wirklich nicht. 

nur für ein Browser Game ist Ohgame Stress Pur ab einen Punkt.




Ich habe vorkurzen wieder angefangen. Und es ist Interessant zu sehen was für entwicklungen es diesmal gemacht hat. Es sieht schonmal grandios aus.


----------



## Comp4ny (19. Juli 2010)

OGame ist ein Sinkendes Schiff wo noch versucht wird soweit wie möglich noch nach vorne zu kommen.
Kurz gesagt presst man das letzte stück Geld aus den Ahnungslosen raus.

Natürlich kann man sich auch die Offiziere durch diese Sponsorpay und OfferPal bekommen,
aber dies dient nur zur Datensammlung damit deine Daten wieder verkauft werden können.
GayForge erhält pro Abschluss eh ein bischen Provision.

Auch ich habe damals OGame gespielt in U40 und war einer der Top 50 Spieler über 2 Jahre hinweg.
Aber als die Offiziere kamen, gingen große Persöhnlichkeiten darunter mich eingeschlossen, weil man Spürbar merkte
wie Spieler sich die Vorteile erkauften.


----------



## EisblockError (20. April 2011)

Also zu dem Thema:

Ich hab mal Desertblitz gespielt, auch "richtig"

War auch ziemlich cool, die Leute in der Alli waren nett, wir ham im TS gesprochen.

Dann wurden die SErver aber gehackt oder irgendwas und es gab einen exploit, mit dem man seine armee verdoppel konnte.

Daraufhin wurden die server leider resettet aber ich habe nichtmehr neu angefangen


----------

